# looking for Austria train schedules



## nerodog (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, looking for  a site that can help me find trains from Salzburg to Vienna. Do the trains run every hour or half hour ?? Much appreciated...


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2008)

Having taken that train six or eight times, I know it is frequent, but don't recall the exact schedule.  My Cook's Timetable is at the office, so I can't look it up right now.

There is a good set of websites which include timetables for trains, buses, ferries, etc. on the Links Directory over at www.timeshareforums.com/links/index.php, which includes the Austrian railroads.  Scroll down to Travel Related links and look for Trains, Buses, and Ferries.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking at my slightly out of date Cook's, there are 2-3 per hour during much of the day, but not many at night.

For more precise times, click on the link to Austrian Railroads on the TS4MS Links Directory under ''Trains, Buses, and Ferries'' above.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 4, 2008)

*many thanks... copied what I need*

Hi,  I knew you would come through.. I would PM you but the mailbox is full !!! Thanks again...


----------



## rfb813 (Aug 4, 2008)

Try the Rail Euope site:
http://www.raileurope.com/us/index.htm?


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 5, 2008)

rfb813 said:


> Try the Rail Euope site:
> http://www.raileurope.com/us/index.htm?



One thing to beware of with Rail Europe is that they may not list all of the trains on a given routing.  On a trip to Spain, I wanted to double check that the trains listed in my 6-8 month old Cook's were still running on that schedule, so I checked Rail Europe.  Between two city pairs, I noticed seveal trains listed in Cook's did not show up, including the ones with the best times for my schedule.  To be sure I called Rail Europe, and their computer showed the same, but they asked me to wait a minute so they could check somewhere else.  When they came back, they said those trains not shown on the computer were in fact still running.  I asked where they had checked and it was the current month's issue of Cook's European Timetable.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Aug 6, 2008)

"the man in seat 61", is a great site for European train travel.


----------



## nerodog (Aug 8, 2008)

*thanks for all the info... man in seat 61 is excellent !*

Hi,, not familiar with the seat 61 site.. very good info !! ALso, I am thinking of buying the tix over there rather than in the US. What do others think ??? I have been told prices are higher here... what is an avg cost for 1 adult and 2 seniors travelling ? Rail europe quoted $270 and I think it is for the whole party but I will double check.. $90 per person. Is that about right or should I wait ? Thoughts welcome.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Aug 10, 2008)

I talked to the man at
 seat 61 site and I believe he infers that it is cheaper there.  My travel agent though saved me many bucks, buying one way tickets in a certain frame period.  I paid, $118.00 Munich to Prague, another $118.00 to Budapest, and then $148.00 back to Munich.


----------

